

Show HN: Auction tasks so you get what you want - squeeky
http://gethushmoney.com/view-public?id=j1R3qeOtCIS7Jd

======
portmanteaufu
I was pretty confused as to the goal of the site. I was convinced by the
single example that this was some sort of talent search board with a weird
name.

I'd suggest that you post a link to the home page [1] or the "How it Works"
[2] page instead.

[1] <http://gethushmoney.com/> [2] <http://gethushmoney.com/how-it-works>

------
lemcoe9
Why is there not a place to post the auctions? It seems like you just give
them a link and say "good luck."

